# Ram keepers, tell me your temps!



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Simple question, what temperatures have everyone successfully kept their blue rams at?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would love to keep rams, what are the best temps?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I always keep them in 81-83, but try for closer to 81 since many plants don't like it 82 and up.
Above 80's seems to be better for their long term health.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

If you keep them warmer then 81 you can look for the "Plants for Discus tanks" section to find warmer water plants. Most places that sell plants online offer a discus tank package. Healthy blue rams are one of the most beautiful fish in my opinion. 

Bruce


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I keep many of Rams at 79, no problems. German and Bolivian.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

BruceWatts said:


> If you keep them warmer then 81 you can look for the "Plants for Discus tanks" section to find warmer water plants. Most places that sell plants online offer a discus tank package. Healthy blue rams are one of the most beautiful fish in my opinion.
> 
> Bruce


Oh yes, I am well aware of warm water plants, but don't always want to be limited.

79 is an OK temp for them and stability is really the KEY.
Living in Phoenix, temps can get to 82 really easily and quickly.
I normally keep my house at 84 when we are out ( day time ) and down to about 74 - 76 when we are home. this way, the water never really gets above 82 and with a heater it never gets below 81 and that kind of stability has worked well for me.

Other tanks don't get above 78 this way and don't get below 76 so I don't really heat them in the summer time. I have some heaters in my tanks and one inline and they don't come on very often, so I am able to keep them stable within reason as well.


----------



## rudzki (Apr 1, 2008)

I keep mine at 80


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

So, 79-80 is the minimum?

That is right at or a bit above the recommended range some of the other fish I have been planning:
Furcata rainbows, bristlenose cats, cory sterbai, checkerboard cichlid and rasbora espei.

Blue rams are definitely my first choice, but now I am wondering if I should go with some type of apisto instead. Hmmmm.

As for plants, I have had a huge variety do well for extended periods in high 70s-low 80s, so no issue there.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Everytime I raise the temp to 82 F my rams get into the mood.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

my altum tank is at 83 and the plants don't mind.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

fwiw I have breed at 78


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I have two rams and my tank is at 78F. I might bump it up a degree or two after reading everybody elses posts tho.


----------

